# Walking Dead Season 6



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Starts in half an hour on Fox.


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

On Record ......


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

And..... TWD is back, loved it:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Thought the episode was pretty good and a bonus length too :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

How many more seasons do you think they'll make? I know it's popular but these shows hit a peak and they keep going, until it gets axed.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Think they are going to go as far as they can with the comics mate


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Loved Monday's episode. Best episode in ages. Series has been average at Best but I did enjoy the last episode.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really enjoying these new episodes. Picked up on the action recently which was required.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Has it got more action in it now ? I've finished season 4 but was getting seriously bored and haven't got round to watching it since


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

This series is crap.
I've stopped watching it now


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Is it me or have they stepped up a gear on the gore? 

In this series it seems the walkers look more dead with really good detail, often indicating how that person died, and when the gory bits happen the detail of the gore seems more realistic.

Anyone else noticed this or have I just gone soft inbetween series 5 and 6?


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

Based on the comic books, I suspect the second half of this season is going to seriously step up a gear with the arrival of Negen.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ lets hope so as I thought it dragged a bit


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just finished season 6 last night and so far, both Mrs Cooks and I really enjoyed it. 

Negen has made an appearance. Next season should be brilliant. 

I've also been following the Talking Dead, and it's been great at dissecting the episodes with the actors, production team and some comedians. 

The new series of Fear the Walking Dead, a kind of spin off series, starts next week. So that should keep us going till season 7......

Cooks


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive watched season 1, fell asleep at season 2 episode 3, stopped watching after that as it is boring as f...


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

A&J said:


> Ive watched season 1, fell asleep at season 2 episode 3, stopped watching after that as it is boring as f...


I felt the same way with season 2, it seems they just spent the entire time farming. But it does get better.

That being said, there are some episodes where nothing seems to happen other than following 1 or 2 characters as they wonder around the countryside talking nonsense.

Suppose they can't be fighting a zombie herd or villan every week.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I watched season 1 of Fear of Walking Dead... not sure how I feel about it, it's not enhanced my life at all & easily forgotten about.


----------

